# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  [12-11-15] Ultimate Multi Tool GSM v1.4 Released - Samsung Reactivation Lock and more

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.4 Innovative and Intelligent    Whats New:
- Samsung Reactivation Lock Reset
- Improved Samsung FRP Lock Reset
- LG Pattern/PIN/Passowrd/Knock Unlock and Enable USB Debugging without Root
- Updated Android Anti-Malware
- Improved Samsung SPD Unlock Code Read (May work on HardLocked Phones too).   Samsung Reactivation Lock Reset
- You can Reset Samsung Reactivation Lock on some new phones, like  G920x, G925x etc. Just connect Phone in Normal Mode with USB Cable, or  to work faster, directly conect in Download Mode and tick on Connected  in DL Mode. Now click on RL Reset and done. We are working some old  Models too to add support.   Samsung FRP Lock Reset
- We were first to introduce Samsung FRP Lock Reset and now we have made  it more better. Just connect Phone in Normal Mode with USB Cable, or to  work faster,  directly conect in Download Mode and tick on Connected in  DL Mode. Now  click on FRP Reset and done.   LG Pattern/PIN/Knock Unlock and Enable USB Debugging without Root  -  Just hold Volume UP Button and Insert Cable, keep Button pressed until  you see Download Mode. Now you can remove  Password/Pattern/Pin/Account/Knock Lock without any Root etc.   Android Anti-Malware
- We have updated our Anti-Malware to remove all Viruses, not only known  one, but even unknown Viruses. It works on all Android Devices  regardless of Brand or Model. You just need to root your device to let  it work perfectly.   Samsung SPD Unlock Code Read
- Improved Code Reading and Unlock. You can get Unlock codes in 2-3  seconds only. It may also unlock HardLocked phones (need test).   *  *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT ::
:: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST ::   * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect Box and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_1.4.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*   *Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

